# Stepper Motor Kits



## indyitguy (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm in the midst of building my first cnc machine (3-axis), I'm following an instructable by oomlot. I can post the link if needed... My question is a pretty general one about the electronics that goes into a CNC machine. I've found kits that include a power supply, 3-axis control board, and 3 stepper motors. I've also found kits that are much more that have stepper drivers... What is the difference between having 3 drivers and a 3-axis control board? Do you need drivers with a control board?


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

I think 3 separate drivers verses a board with the drivers integrated is a good choice, if you have a driver failure just change that driver verses the whole board. If you want an all in one unit the Gecko G540 is a good one, I have read some good reviews on this. Here are a couple of links to look at, build your own cnc has some good information in building with videos.

https://www.buildyourcnc.com/electronicscombo.aspx

Gecko G540 4-Axis Driver Controller 48V/7.3A | Automation Technology Inc


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

Dittos on the "buildyourcnc.com" site, they have some good products, good videos. I bought my electronics from them 5 years ago, (only really started using my machine 1 year ago). They carry limited number of parts, but that's because they seem careful about choosing the best. I've recently bought a 2.2 watt spindle and inverter from them, excellent service, almost adequate instructions, and love it. Over the 5 years they have answered several tech questions for me by phone when I got stuck. Only bad experience was trying to get clarification about the inverter wiring, and got wrong info from the same sales rep, who didn't want to admit he had no clue, but answered anyway. Others have been VERY good with advise.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

David I'm hoping you share your build with us . I will be watching and trying to learn as I'd love to own one myself someday


----------



## indyitguy (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you for the links and advice... I will definitely be sharing the build as I progress. I think it will be some time before I start though. I've seen 3 axis kits on ebay for $170 but from my experience with building my homebrew rig you really do get what you pay for so I'll be shooting to get a kit from buildyourcnc.com instead. Just have to get the funds together. Once I get that kit I'll move forward with building it. I just don't want to have a base, carrier, and trolly all built and ready to go with no electronics... lol


----------



## Swdstmakershop (Apr 3, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing your results. I bought my motors from probotix.com. Been using them for about a year now with no problems or breakdowns.


----------

